# Sharing Just for Fun....



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a dog show coming up and had to do some touch up grooming myself... 

Did not get too carried away with the feet + front toenails need to be shortened up (I don't like seeing them stick out), but not that bad.  Normally when I do the grooming myself, there's always 1 foot that isn't like the others. :doh: Leg fur is a little bumpy because I got carried away with the hair stuff I use (poofs the toe fur out - me making sure the feet look how I want them to look when showing).


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

She looks magnificent.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Heh-heh - only boys here, but thanks<:

Was gonna say in my first post that you don't really notice that he has a scratch (from last week - slowly healing) on the left side of his nose. Something I'm going to leave be and hopefully impress the judge that not only is my dog a normal run-around outside dog but also doesn't have any cover up on his nose - that's all his real pigment.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Handsome! You did a great job! I did the same today on my golden, not for show but bc I'm super picky about his feet looking fantastic. I think it makes the dog  Your boy is a looker!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful boy- looking great for the show.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job, best of luck at the upcoming show.


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you for sharing these pictures of your handsome boy! Pictures like these are so helpful to me as I'm learning how to groom my girl. I'm not sure if I'll ever get her in the ring, but I enjoy keeping her in a show cut simply as a fancier. I also enjoy the grooming sessions as a chance to bond and go over her really well on a weekly basis. I've looked at all the available grooming websites.. but it's always nice to see close-ups of feet and ears as more reference of how they should look. 
I took a few pics of her on the table recently, but am nervous about posting for critique - maybe I'll put them up at some point.
Best of luck at the show!!!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wonderful job! Those are some good looking paws and a very handsome boy.


----------

